# Erster eigener Desktop-PC



## nGy (9. September 2014)

Hey,

mein Laptop ist mittlerweile altersschwach geworden und ich wollte mir sowieso seit langem einen vernünftigen Computer bauen. Da es mein erster selbstgebauter Computer wäre, habe ich auch nicht viel Ahnung davon.
Das hier hatte ich mal zusammengestellt:

GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600
Netzteil: 600 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze
Case: NZXT Phantom Big Tower
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: 500GB WD Black WD5003AZEX 64MB
Monitor: BenQ GL2460

Wäre nett, wenn jemand einen allgemeinen Kommentar dazu abgeben könnte und vielleicht eine Schätzung, wie lange man damit jeweils neue leistungsmäßig anspruchsvolle Spiele auf (möglichst) hohen Einstellung ungefähr wird spielen können.

Ich hatte vor, das ganze by Mindfactory zu bestellen. Wenn damit jemand Erfahrung irgendwelcher Art gemacht hat, würde mich das auch interessieren.
Außerdem wärs cool wenn ich noch eine Empfehlung für ein Keyboard bis 50€ kriegen könnte (ich hatte überlegt das Logitech G105 zu nehmen).
Was ich mich sonst noch gefragt hatte war, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt ein DVD oder bluray Laufwerk zu kaufen. Von meiner Uni sollte ich soweit ich weiß Windows 8 kostenlos zum Download bekommen und zu kaufen ist Software ja eigentlich auch allgemein digital am einfachsten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Allgemein passt das und würde für hohe Details gut reichen für eine Weile, aber: 

- eine AMD R9 280X wäre günstiger und gleich stark
- willst Du unbedingt auch übertakten können? Wenn nein, dann nimm einen Xeon E3-1231v3, ein Board mit H97 oder Z97Chipsatz unter 100€ und vlt auch einen kleineren Kühler. Wenn ja: du musst Dir im Klaren sein, dass die Mehrkosten, nur DAMIT du übertakten kannst, sich evlt. nie "lohnen" - und der Xeon ist wie ein Core i7, hat also pro Kern 2 "Thread" und arbeitet daher wie eine 8Kern-CPU, wenn das die Games später mal unterstützen. Und das kann gut sein, da die CPUs moderner Konsolen 8 Kerne haben.
- beim RAM wegen der Kühlrippen aufpassen, ob das mit dem CPU-Kühler passt. Oder RAM ohne solche Rippen nehmen
- die 500W-Version des Nezteils würde locker reichen
- das Gehäuse ist natürlich ein echtes Monster und auch teuer für heutzutage - brauchst Du das wirklich? Da wäre, wenn Du ein solides Midi-Gehäuse nimmst, als Grafikkarte sogar die R9 290 drin, die sogar schneller als eine GTX 780 ist
- 500GB Festplatte lohnen sich eigentlich nicht - der Aufpreis zu 1000GB ist minimal, und dann muss es auch keine "black" sein, da wirst Du eh keinen unterschied zur "blue" merken


----------



## iPol0nski (9. September 2014)

Ich würde mich Herbboy anschließen einfach ein Mainboard mit H97 Chipsatz nehmen, und dafür einen Intel Xeon statt dem i5 nehmen. Da du bei dem Mainboard dann etwas günstiger hinkommen solltest wird der PC am Ende trotz des besseren CPU's keinen großen Aufpreis haben, dafür aber insbesondere in den nächsten Jahren mehr Leistung.
Zum Rest brauch ich eigentlich nichts sagen wurde ja alles schon passend gesagt.


----------



## nGy (10. September 2014)

Nicht zu übertakten hört sich vernünftig an. Ein Mitgrund für das teure Mainboard war allerdings auch die bessere Soundqualität, aber da scheint es sich mehr zu lohnen eine billige Soundkarte zu kaufen; werd's mir nochmal überlegen. Ich glaube den Tipp mit der Xeon werde ich dann so übernehmen, danke. Soll ich dann einfach den Kühler aus der Box nehmen oder doch einen dazu kaufen? Wenn letzteres, dann welchen zum Beispiel?

Beim RAM hatte ich halt auch ans Übertakten gedacht, aber wenn man das nicht macht, braucht man wahrscheinlich auch keine mit Rippen.

Bei der Leistung von Netzteilen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die meisten Leute ungefähr 100 Watt weniger empfehlen als die Hersteller. Dachte halt ich gehe auf Nummer sicher. Ich gucks mir nochmal an, wahrscheinlich nehm ich dann doch das mit 500W.

"Brauchen" tue ich das Case natürlich in dem Sinne nicht, aber ich brauche auch theoretisch nichts von dem anderen. Ich hätte es einfach genommen, weil mir das Design extrem gefällt  Da ich aber nicht wirklich ein festes Budget habe, werde ich mir die R9 290 auch nochmal anschauen

Bei der Festplatte glaube ich halt, dass ich 1000GB im Leben nicht voll kriege; bleibe denk ich bei 500. Da ich nichtmal wusste, dass "blue" bzw. "black" irgendwas wichtiges bedeutet, werde ich's zumindest in der Hinsicht wohl so machen wie du sagst, Herbboy.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten (:


----------



## iPol0nski (10. September 2014)

Beim RAM insbesondere würde ich dir vom Übertakten abraten, denn der spür/sichtbare Effekt ist bei Games gleich Null.

Nochmal zur Festplatte, so habe ich auch immer gedacht, aber vielleicht kommst du mal auf die Idee Videos oder ähnliches zu machen, dann wirst du sauer Sein weil du so eine kleine Festplatte hast  Ich bin mit meinem Laptop auch immer mit 250 Gb ausgekommen...seit einiger Zeit hat mein Steam Ordner schon über 300Gb  Daher bin ich echt froh ne 1.5Tb festplatte zu haben + ne 1Tb externe. Du solltest auch bedenken das die neueren Games oft schon 15-20Gb brauchen und das wird in den nächsten Jahren wohl auch nicht weniger.

Wegen dem Netzteil kann ich nur sagen, das für die meisten Single GPU Systeme ein gutes 550 Watt Netzteil Problemlos reicht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Selbst ein solides 450W-Modell würde schon reichen 

Als Kühler kannst Du einen um die 25€ nehmen, wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dass der PC recht leise ist. Da gibt es viel Auswahl - Arctic Freezer 13 CO zB wird gerne genommen. Oder der True Spirit 90 oder 120.



Und die Soundqualität: also, da brauchst Du schon ziemlich gute Boxen, um das zu merken - zudem hat ein teureres Board nicht automatisch besseren Sound.  


Gehäuse: ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, welches Gehäuse du GENAU nehmen wolltest - aber wenn die teuren Phantom Dir gefallen, müsste Dir an sich das hier auch zusagen NZXT Phantom 240 wei  und das wäre vom Preis her wieder noch okay, auch wenn Du selbst für 60€ schon sehr gute andere bekommst


----------



## nGy (10. September 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank nochmal!

1TB für die Festplatte scheint dann wohl doch ganz sinnvoll; habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, was in Richtung Videos zu machen (:

Zur Soundausgabe habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur ein nicht sehr teures Headset. Da sollte onboard Sound wohl auch bei einem billigeren Board reichen. (Beim asrock z97 extreme 4 wurde der Sound halt extra angepriesen, deshalb hatte ich das ursprünglich überlegt)

Beim Gehäuse hatte ich mich auch schon gewundert, dass die Bezeichung nur das enthält, was ich jetzt oben hingeschrieben hatte. Ich glaube das hier müsste die Version sein, die ich erwogen hatte zu nehmen. Sorry, wenn das jetzt etwas sehr verschwenderisch kommt, aber an Ästhetik liegt mir halt einiges  Naja, vielleicht besinne ich mich doch noch, was angemesseneres zu nehmen, werde mir das 240er auf jeden Fall merken (:


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Wenn es sogar ein USB-Headset ist, würde selbst ne 1000€-Soundkarte nix bringen: die haben nämlich nen eigenen Soundchip  

Und wegen des Gehäuses ist es ja überhaupt kein Problem, wenn Du das bewusst wegen des Designs nimmst - es gibt halt auch Leute, die noch von vor 7-8 Jahren die Preise kennen und meinen, dass man nicht unter 100€ was solides bekommt. Nur deswegen mein Hinweis.  Speziell das Phantom Big Tower ist halt auch noch ungewöhnlich hoch, eben wegen "big", was man an sich nur noch braucht, wenn man 6-7 Festplatten + ne fette Wasserkühlung einbauen will


----------



## iPol0nski (10. September 2014)

Gute überlegung nGy weil zum Videos machen brauchst du viel speicher ;D Ich habe meine daher auf einer externen Festplatte bei mir haben 3 Minuten ungerendertes Video allein schon 3.5Gb und das läppert sich halt, habe schnell mal nach 3-4 Aufnahmen 500Gb voll in diesem Fall kommt man nicht um eine große Festplatte drum rum.
ich habe intern eine 1.5Tb(1.3Tb nutzbar) und halt nochmal 1 Tb extern ;D


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Naja, 1000GB werden schneller voll, als man denkt. Ich hab allein für Steam  schon fast 1000GB voll      und da es ja nicht viel mehr kostet, macht es echt keinen Sinn, da zu sparen.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. September 2014)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Speicherplatz kann man nie genug haben. Was für Videos willst du denn machen? Let's Plays? Da würde sich dann besonders der Xeon-Prozessor lohnen, da er durch die 8 Threads schneller beim Encodieren der Videos ist. Und eine separate Festplatte für die Aufnahmen ist da auch ratsam, da die Rohdateien je nach Spiel sehr groß werden können (20 Minuten haben bei mir teilweise 30-40 GB in 1080p) und wenn dann die Festplatte noch durch Windows und das Spiel gleichzeitig belastet wird, kommt es dann schnell mal zu Rucklern im Video.


----------



## iPol0nski (11. September 2014)

Naja es geht ich nehme meine Videos auf ne Externe USB 3.0 Festplatte auf und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. September 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Naja es geht ich nehme meine Videos auf ne Externe USB 3.0 Festplatte auf und habe keine Probleme.


Ja, wenn die schon vorhanden ist, ist das kein Problem. Nur ist eine interne Festplatte in der Regel günstiger als eine externe USB 3.0-Platte. Und du hast den Vorteil, dass die interne ja immer läuft, wenn der PC benutzt wird. Bei der externen kann es vorkommen, dass man mal vergisst, sie anzuschalten. Besonders am Anfang, wenn die Routine fehlt. Habe das ja bei mir gemerkt damals


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2014)

ich wiederhole es immer wieder gerne: Eine Externe Festplatte bei was anderem als einem Laptop ist Geldverschwendung!
man hat im Prinzip die gleiche Platte, nur nicht im gleichen Gehäuse wie den Rest sondern in einem anderen, das macht keinen Sinn und jeder Vorteil ist relativ Einbildung
wenn man ein LP machen will, dann sollte man eher 2 Festplatten einbauen, eine auf die Aufnimmt und eine auf der das Spiel installiert wird


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Also, er hat ja ne SSD und Festplatte eingeplant - die Aufnahme macht er halt auf der SSD, das Game auf die HDD oder umgekehrt. Da muss nicht noch ne zweite HDD her    Und das spätere Schneiden und speichern der fertigen Videos macht man halt auf die HDD. Aber so oder so nehmen Vids halt viel Platz weg, und da ist der kleine Aufpreis auf 1000GB (ca 50€ ) oder gar 2000GB (ca 70€) echt sinnvoll.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2014)

na, eher das Spiel auf die SSD und die Aufnahme auf die HDD


----------



## nGy (12. September 2014)

Jo, hätte jetzt vorgehabt, Programme im allgemeinen auf die SSD zu packen.
Ich hatte wie gesagt nur "mit dem Gedanken gespielt" Videos zu machen, d.h. eher ich will mir die Möglichkeit offen halten und werde mirs unter Umständen mal anschauen. Wenn ich was in die Richtung machen würde, wärens wohl eher kleinere Gameplay-Videos. Im großen Stil werde ich da höchstwahrscheinlich nicht einsteigen, aber es ist wie ihr auch gesagt habt generell nicht schlecht, etwas mehr Speicherplatz zu haben und ich habe auch noch ein paar andere Ideen, die etwas Platz brauchen könnten.


----------

